# Entry Door for Shop



## docspencer (Jan 27, 2013)

Next step in shop upgrade - seems like my wife said I could spend the money. Go figure…..

I've got some great tips on a heater for my shop now to the doors. Installed a basic 1/2 light steel door in the opening between the shop and rest of the barn. Now for the entry door.

I'm thinking fiberglass - won't scratch and therefore no rust problems. 1/2 light. Basic. I'm down to Mastercraft (Menards) and BenchMark by Therma-Tru (Lowes). I can get the Mastercraft for $239 on rebate; the Benchmark is $209.

I can't seem to find enough reviews of either one to make an informed decision. Anyone have any experience with either or both of these brands?


----------



## toolie (Mar 16, 2011)

i installed 5 doors in my home and garage. the last one, the main front door, was a thermatru. i'll never use anything else again. easiest to install and the best made. well constructed and expensive (designer series), but REALLY worth it.


----------



## Charlie5791 (Feb 21, 2012)

My entry doors from outside are 15-light french doors. I have no garage door so I needed something I could open wide.


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

I have two sets of French Doors on my shop exterior that have full glass. It is great because they let in a lot of light during those days when the weather doesn't permit me to keep the doors open. One feature I really like about them is that they have adjustable blinds sandwiched in-between the 2 layers of glass. This allows me to close the blinds at night and another great feature is that they do not get sawdust on the sealed blinds.


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

In our last house I put 3 Mastercraft entry doors. @ in the garage, one in my shop. They were all 1/2 light, and I thought for what I paid they were excellent. These were steel doors. The only thing I didn't like was they were pre bored for deadbolts, and i really didn't want to them…though I did in the end. They sealed well (no air leaks) and seemed to be very well insulated. In the direct summer sunlight the outside surface would get so hot you couldn't touch it, but the inside surface seemed quite cool.


----------



## docspencer (Jan 27, 2013)

That's the kind of review I was hoping to get - one way or the other. The steel door installed inside is a Mastercraft - I like it too. Thanks, Fred.

Greg - I hadn't seriously thought about full glass for a shop entry door. You're not worried about breaking them with a long 2X4?


----------



## sprucegum (Dec 6, 2012)

Therma-tru is the brand that my go to lumber yard sells. I usually install a few every year for customers they seem to work as well as any.


----------



## gef116 (May 2, 2013)

The rebate prices look great-can't speak to current rebates, but I do know that Menard's sells Clopay fiberglass entry doors, which might be a good alternative for you as well. I bet the steel door in the barn looks AWESOME.


----------

